# Best 35" tire (or metric equivalent) to plow with?



## Aqnhfd (Sep 22, 2017)

I have a lift kit on my truck with bald 265s on it. It looks silly honestly. I'm going to purchase new tires, bigger, and I would like input on the brand of a 35" tire or metric size that almost measures out to a 35 that you've used in snow or even better plowing, and had good luck. And yes I know I cant go wide on the tire or else I will float.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Go with the 265’s. Plowing ain’t about “looking”. It’s abouw the money.


----------



## Aqnhfd (Sep 22, 2017)

Sawboy said:


> Go with the 265's. Plowing ain't about "looking". It's abouw the money.


I dont plow wide range. I plow my driveway, my parents, my wifes parents, and a couple coworkers driveways. So I'm not really in it for the money except the extra hundred bucks in my pocket after a storm after fuel costs lol.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Then the tires don’t matter. Get whatever ya want. 

And you’ll find that most of us here are in this for the revenue and have a dim view of “beer money” guys looking to make ”the extra hundred bucks”. 

Not saying it’s a fact, but that means you’re out there running around plowing for money without COI and GL policies which is a slap on the face to us doing it right.


----------



## Aqnhfd (Sep 22, 2017)

Sawboy said:


> Then the tires don't matter. Get whatever ya want.
> 
> And you'll find that most of us here are in this for the revenue and have a dim view of "beer money" guys looking to make "the extra hundred bucks".
> 
> Not saying it's a fact, but that means you're out there running around plowing for money without COI and GL policies which is a slap on the face to us doing it right.


I'm not doing it to make anybody unhappy or put anyone down. I have close friends who do it for a living. I have a full time job which takes up 50 hours of my weeks, so I can't plow full time for multiple accounts, because if I'm at work and a storm comes then my customers would be screwed, so I dont take on that responsibility. I just do it for my family and couple friends to be kind. I charge them dirt because I'm just doing it to help them out because I dont like to see family members struggling to remove snow by hand, especially some years when we get well over a foot.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Aqnhfd said:


> I'm not doing it to make anybody unhappy or put anyone down. I have close friends who do it for a living. I have a full time job which takes up 50 hours of my weeks, so I can't plow full time for multiple accounts, because if I'm at work and a storm comes then my customers would be screwed, so I dont take on that responsibility. I just do it for my family and couple friends to be kind. I charge them dirt because I'm just doing it to help them out because I dont like to see family members struggling to remove snow by hand, especially some years when we get well over a foot.


If that's all your doing, put what ever you want on. Just remember if you're running around with the plow on and you hit something, you could have a problem with your insurance company.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would get a set of BFG All Terrains or Mud Terrains personally.

Will need to know the rim size to give a metric sized tire that will be 35" tall. 315/75/R16 is a fairly common one for a 12.5" wide, but the numbers will change if you a larger rim.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is this question anything like where do I find a metric crescent wrench?


----------



## Aqnhfd (Sep 22, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> I would get a set of BFG All Terrains or Mud Terrains personally.
> 
> Will need to know the rim size to give a metric sized tire that will be 35" tall. 315/75/R16 is a fairly common one for a 12.5" wide, but the numbers will change if you a larger rim.


I do have a stock 16" rim. And funny enough, I am purchasing the BFG's and I am getting the 315/75/16s because as you know those come out to 34.6"


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

My truck is an animal in the snow with the Goodyear Duratrac's in 35's...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this question anything like where do I find a metric crescent wrench?


Home Depot....


----------

